# a few atoms short of a molecule



## hirondelled'hiver

_Face it, nephew: you are a few atoms short of a molecule. 
_
Je voudrais trouver une manière méchante de rendre ça (il le traite d'abruti):

- Entre une molécule et toi, y'a que quelques atomes d'écart / y'a pas grande différence.


----------



## Itisi

Il the manque quelques atomes pour devenir une molécule ?


----------



## Lucky19

T'as pas inventé le fil à couper le beurre. Voir http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/ne_pas_avoir_inventé_le_fil_à_couper_le_beurre


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

j'oubliais: deux autres surenchérissent: 

_- a few Romans short of a Legion._ (celle ci je ne la comprends pas, car une Légion, c'est quelque chose de puissant, donc ça paraît être l'opposé de la 1ère phrase)

_- a few lions short of a pride_ (il te manque quelques lions pour faire une horde... )

je cherche encore une formulation qui conviendrait aux trois.



Lucky19 said:


> T'as pas inventé le fil à couper le beurre. Voir http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/ne_pas_avoir_inventé_le_fil_à_couper_le_beurre



Oui parfait... j'aime bien, mais il faut que je trouve 3 exemples de suite... selon ce que j'ai ajouté ensuite. Le tut avec une formulation de base identique.

Quelque chose comme ça, mais ça me satisfait pas complètement:

Si t'étais une molécule, il te manquerait quelques atomes. 
Si t'étais une Légion, il te manquerait un sacré paquet de Romains. 
Si t'étais une horde de lions, il t'en manquerait un bon paquet.


----------



## pointvirgule

_You are a few X's short of Y_ (par exemple_, a few cards short of a full deck_ – littéralement : il te manque quelques cartes pour faire un jeu complet) signifie : tu n'es pas très fûté, bien sûr

Je suis d'avis qu'il ne faudrait pas trop chercher à coller à la syntaxe de l'anglais, ça risque de ne pas sonner très naturel.

Sugg. :
_Mon neveu, on ne peut pas dire que t'es une lumière / t'as pas inventé l'eau chaude.

_Edit – Ciel, j'arrive au milieu d'une véritable rafale de réponses.


----------



## Franglais1969

I would need to see/hear more context, but, instinctively, I understand this as an insult to someone's intelligence.

There are hundreds of phrases like this. Two sandwiches short of a picnic, for example.

Cliquez ici.


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Franglais1969 said:


> I would need to see/hear more context, but, instinctively, I understand this as an insult to someone's intelligence..



Pas plus de contexte: ce sont des membres d'une famille qui se moquent de leur neveu, lequel n'est effectivement pas une lumière.

Je pense que PV a raison, il ne faudrait pas coller à l'anglais et peut-être chercher vers une autre formulation, avec 3 exemples différentes, ridicules qui voudraient tous dire que l'autre est un gros nul. 

Donc peut-être avec: t'as pas inventé le fil à couper le beurre / l'eau chaude / etc... mais en trouvant des exemples peu habituels (et si possible pas du 20ème siècle (donc pas de micro-ondes ), rien de trop récent car les membres de la famille qui s'exprime sont en fait des ancêtres parlant par le biais de portraits)
Bon je cherche et vous fais part de mes trouvailles...un peu plus tard. Je fais une pause...


----------



## pointvirgule

Des idée, comme ça :_ 
Si t'avais inventé la roue, elle serait carrée_.
_C'est sûrement toi qui as inventé le bouton à un trou._


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

- Si t'étais un crayon, tu serais pas le plus pointu dans la boîte.

Puis j'aime bien les deux de PV, remaniés pour respecter la répétition des insultes:
- Si t'avais inventé la roue, elle serait carrée.
- Si t'avais inventé le bouton, il n'aurait qu'un seul trou.

- Si t'avais inventé la poudre, elle serait surtout d'escampette (ouais enfin bon, un peu tiré par les cheveux)
- Si t'avais inventé l'eau chaude, elle serait tiède (bof )


----------



## jann

We've often discussed this forumlation, and you'll find any number of inventive suggestions in existing threads.

Not the sharpest knife in the drawer
three fries short of a happy meal
one enchilada short of a combo platter...
etc.

Surely we don't need to rehash them all here. I have no doubt you can find three suitably silly expressions in French, all built on the same model, to convey the same effect as the English set.


----------



## CarlosRapido

L’élévateur ne monte pas jusqu'au dernier étage, pour en ajouter un


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

CarlosRapido said:


> L’élévateur ne monte pas jusqu'au dernier étage, pour en ajouter un



Oui, merci Carlos, celui là me plait aussi (même s'il ne se scande pas comme les autres). 
Si t'étais une lumière, tu ferais du 1 watt. 
Si t'étais une carte, tu serais pas sûrement pas un as.


----------



## mehoul

pour combiner les deux derniers posts : tu n'as pas la lumière à tous les étages.


----------



## Lucky19

Ça ressemble un peu à des formules à la Audiar. 

Si on mettait les cons sur orbite, t'aurais pas fini de tourner.


----------



## Nicomon

Lucky19 said:


> Si on mettait les cons sur orbite, t'aurais pas fini de tourner.


  Je la connaissais pas, celle-là.  J'adopte. 

Ça ne marche pas pour un contexte non québécois, mais plutôt que « sûrement pas un as », je verrais bien « tu serais un deux de pique ». 





> être un deux de pique [Québec] [Familier] Être une personne minable, incompétente, sans importance.


 On le dit aussi pour « pas futé ».


----------



## Lucky19

Nicomon said:


> Je la connaissais pas, celle-là.  J'adopte.



Oui, elle vaut son pesant de cacahuètes... lol

Pour la petite histoire, c'est une réplique du film Le Pacha, de Georges Lautner dans lequel Michel Audiard était scénariste.

Variante : Si fallait foutre tous les cons en tôle, 'resterait plus grand monde pour fermer les portes.


----------



## Mauricet

> Si fallait foutre tous les cons en tôle, 'resterait plus grand monde pour fermer les portes.


Celle-là veut dire que les gardiens de prison sont des cons, c'est autre chose ...


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

J'arrive après la bataille, mais je pense qu'il y a quand même matière à faire quelque chose de bien en gardant l'expression de départ.

..._Mais c'est qu'il ressemblerait presque à une molécule, avec quelques atomes de plus!_

Après il y a aussi _Il est aussi ingénieux qu'un crayon blanc / qu'une serviette mouillée._


----------



## Lucky19

Mauricet said:


> Celle-là veut dire que les gardiens de prison sont des cons, c'est autre chose ...



Je ne connaissais pas cette explication-là. Merci pour l'info !


----------



## Mauricet

Ce n'est pas que je sois expert en Audiardologie, c'est juste _logique_ ...


----------



## mehoul

à mon avis ça signifie que tout le monde se retrouvera en prison, puisque tout le monde est con, pas spécialement les gardiens de prison.


----------



## Lucky19

Mauricet said:


> Ce n'est pas que je sois expert en Audiardologie, c'est juste _logique_ ...



J'ai dû confondre avec la vraie phrase d'Audiard : Le jour où on mettra les cons dans des placards, il ne restera pas grand monde pour fermer les portes...

Cela dit, celle de la prison peut s'interpréter de la même manière.


----------



## Mauricet

Disons que ça ne convient pas pour dire à quelqu'un : _tu es con (et pas moi_).


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Quelle avalanche d'inspiration! 
J'aime beaucoup la serviette mouillée et la lumière (pas) à tous les étages. 

A la lumière (sic) de tous ces exemples, j'ai choisi de ne pas garder la forme répétitive (si j'étais, si j'avais... etc...) et de varier les expressions que je trouve très rigolotes. C'est le plus important. Tant pis pour le "short of" qui revient en anglais. 

Pour les cons et plus grand monde pour fermer les portes, c'est pas tout à fait le même sens. Là on parle d'une seule personne, donc y'a évidemment le très célèbre "si les cons volaient, tu serais chef d'escadrille". Mais je préfère les formules moins connues.


----------



## Nicomon

Il y a d'autres idées dans *ce fil*. 

Perso, je trouve « t'as le QI d'un radis » plus drôle que la serviette mouillée.  

Et je l'ai retiré, faute de réaction... mais moi l'expression  « t'as pas inventé les ressorts après les sauterelles » m'amuse.


----------



## Franglais1969

I hate to disagree with you, Nico, but to my mind, "The lights are on but nobody is at home" is a far more severe insult to one's intelligence. 

To say someone is couple of cans short of a six pack, or a couple of sandwiches short of a picnic, (or whichever of the multitude of similar expressions one uses), implies that they are not the sharpest tool in the box. (I.e they are not very intelligent, but that they still have a fair amount of brain cells).

By using "The lights are on but nobody is at home," one is questioning whether there is a brain inside at all, and I would say is a lot more insulting.


----------



## Nicomon

Hi Franglais,

You did write initially that  "X short of Y" was an insult to someone's mind.  
I'm not sure exactly how severe of an insult it is, but "_A few atoms short of a molecule_" doesn't sound exactly nice to my francophone ears. 

 I gave the link  because I found in it the expression « _il n'a pas la lumière à tous les étages _», which hirondelle liked.
I thought the other French replies were in line with it.


----------



## Franglais1969

My apologies, Nico. I did supply a link to one of the most common versions of this phrase.  Basically, x short of y IS an insult to intelligence; basically, you're calling someone stupid. The link that you supplied is basically calling someone a vegetable - I.e. they have no mind at all. Neither type of expression is complimentary, but the latter is incredibly nasty. I hope that explains it better.


----------



## Nicomon

It does.     I'm actually familiar with the "X short of Y" form.  I just had not realised that "the lights are on but..." was nastier.  

 In the link that you supplied, there are other links to yet... other threads.  And I found in *this one*  (post 19) : 





> En anglais on dit:
> 
> *He is one sandwich shy of a picnic.*
> 
> *The lights are on, but nobody's home.*
> 
> *His elevator doesn't go all the way up.*


  There is no mention as to the fact that one is nastier than the other. How's a francophone to know ?
Could it be that this person puts them on the same level of "nastyness"?


----------



## Franglais1969

I appreciate it is difficult for a francophone, (or any other non anglophone). Basically I would translate "The light is on..." by  "tu as le QI d'un raids," if I understand it correctly; and the x short of y as something a little less extreme. I think the person who placed that link in that thread was incorrect, as it does not mean exactly the same thing. I scanned the link before I posted it, but must have missed that one. Sorry, again.


----------



## Nicomon

« T'as le QI d'un *radis* » (not raids).    A literal translation would be :  " You have the IQ of a radish ".  

 Now that's real stupid and calling the person a vegetable, I know.  Mais c'est drôle, aussi (et ça rime en plus).  
Hirondelle voulait des expressions drôles.  

Dans le genre « t'as pas inventé xyz », j'ai entre temps trouvé « t'as pas inventé la machine à défriser le persil » qui va dans le même ordre d'idées que « la machine à courber les bananes ». Je trouve ces variantes humoristiques plus drôles que des expressions consacrées comme  « le fil à couper le beurre / l'eau chaude ». 

 Bon, je pense qu'il est plus que temps que je passe à un autre fil.


----------

